# Need Trailer Cover Advice



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I have to wash my trailer before every trip or risk being branded a maintenance slug. My trailer is stored near some pine trees and they drop lots of **** on them. Also, the finish is beginning to reflect exposure to the Southern Summer Sun. I would like a good cover that I could put on and take off by myself, would cut down on Black Streaks, might slow the fading and could last for a few years. What features are worth the money? Should I get a custom made one with door openings? What is your experience? Which do you recommend to use or avoid?

Reverie


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> risk being branded a maintenance slug


Man, I'm with you there. I let my trailer roof get a little dusty and I didn't hear the end of it at our recent rally.

Seriously, though, I'm not sure what kind of cover would be best for you, but I'd think one with doors would be best. That way you could at least get in and out when you needed to.

I'd like a topper, one that fits over the roof to keep dust and stuff from settling on top. Do they even make those?

Good luck with choosing one or another.

Mark


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Rev,

I doubt you'll be able to put it on yourself. I had just a roof cover and I could not put that on without DW. Perhaps there is some kid of roller mechanism you could get with the cover - like the pool covers? Then you could mount it up high and pull it on. I had an Adco, which was a pretty good one. I'd definately get one with doors - so you can get in and out to load.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I had one of those breathable covers for my old PUP and it was good for keeping off leaves and bird PLOP but plenty of dust and dirt got thru and it got filthy anyway. Plus the spiders loved the inside of the cover.


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

mswalt said:


> > risk being branded a maintenance slug
> 
> 
> Man, I'm with you there. I let my trailer roof get a little dusty and I didn't hear the end of it at our recent rally.
> ...


Now come on A little dusty?????


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

briansk11 said:


> > risk being branded a maintenance slug
> 
> 
> Man, I'm with you there. I let my trailer roof get a little dusty and I didn't hear the end of it at our recent rally.
> ...


Now come on A little dusty?????








[/quote]

Yeah It looked like you had vinyl wood flooring installed on your roof







I thought it was one of those Syndey only options...








KB


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have an ADCO and I put it on last fall after I washed and waxed it and it still looks great. But their is no way, no way I could have got that thing on by myself unless I could fly. My neighbor had a camper and did not cover it and it shows, I hope it cleans up for him. Lots of black streaks and just grunge. I have considered putting up a steel RV cover in the yard to park under all year long but at 2000$, its a little pricey but I know it would pay off in the long run.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Now come on A little dusty?????





> Yeah It looked like you had vinyl wood flooring installed on your roof I thought it was one of those Syndey only options...


In fact, I was really trying out the new Sydney look, coordinating tan roof for the new Sydney's.









I guess it didn't pass muster, though. Remind me to contact Keystone and tell them.

Mark


----------



## fredr (Jun 26, 2006)

We got one from CampingWorld.com and it seems to do the job. My DW had to help me put it on but with a pair of 6 feet ladders it wasn't too hard. I do feel much better having the TT covered to keep it out of the elements with snow, ice and rain we get around here it can only help.


----------

